# what did i get?



## Too many bikes (Oct 1, 2011)

my neighbor gave me 5 old bikes that were behind his garage because he was tired of moving them.  This one one of them.  It has a 3 speed internal twist shifter (High nuetral and low), and i believe that it is on 24"x1 3/8" rims. and it has the top tube is thin twin bar.  I almost want to say its a huffy but the head badge is warn away and there is nothing written on the chain guard.  I would like to know any information on it such as make/model and approximate year.  thanks


----------



## azhearseguy (Oct 1, 2011)

It is a Huffy.. Probably a super sport or some other name. if you can read the serial # on the rear drop out the first # is the year.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 1, 2011)

*bike*

Actually it is High Normal and Low - it is a 3 speed.


----------



## slingshot dude (Oct 1, 2011)

how much for the chaingaurd?


----------

